# Don't now what to do.....any thoughts??



## HGG x (Apr 14, 2010)

Aggh... was hoping some of you lovely ladies might be able to give me your thoughts/advice.  

We were due to start 2nd round ICSI next week after successful first round last summer that sadly ended in MC. 

Its taken some time to feel mentally fit to go again and I was geared up for it although inevtiably a bit nervous too.Then last weekend DP and I had a long chat about whether to postpone a month so I could get to absolute optimum in terms of weight/fitness/ time without alcohol/ diet etc 

We eventually agreed we would wait but on returning to work today it turns out it would be impossible for me to have the time off in april I had planned for this cycle and which i took last time.(I have my own company but my manager is away at the time I would need). Part of me thinks the stress of trying to have treatment and work would be worse if not impossible and DP thinks we should wait till May. Im not keen to do that as I will then have turned 41 and my AMH has declined significantly during the last 10 months. Im keen to push on in March rather than wait. I know nobody can make the decision for us but really don't know what to do......help!  

Kate


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Kate   


Really glad to hear you are feeling mentally fit again. Of course only you know what's right for you but I don't think a couple of months will make all that much difference - wheres you feeling relaxed and happy will.       


Reb x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

HGG - I really sympathise. I have my own business too and my Co-Director was happy to man the fort for me to give me time off for this cycle. If she was going away would I still have gone for it?..probabaly yes (I say this as we were faced with having to cancel this cycle due to it clashing with BF's wedding in Vegas if I get a BFP..and we're the only guests). In the end the right decision for me was to proceed with tx as mentally I am primed for it and would cause me more anguish to delay...

You will know what feels right..

Good luck!

LJ x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi HGG,

sorry for your mc, but glad you are feeling strong enough to go again now.
for what it's worth - if I were you I would do it as soon as possible. I am not sure how optimum you need your health to be, nor do any of us know how quickly the quality of your eggs will decline - but generally at our age egg quality is our biggest nemesis. I watched my fertility decline at every cycle (i.e every 3 months) when I was 41-42. 
I guess its a balance between everything.. only you can decide!   

Good Luck!


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats Elcfoxy
How was your scan 
Reb


----------



## TamsinT (Nov 25, 2010)

It's so hard to decide on this one.
After much deliberation, I delayed starting treatment until now (instead of at the end of January which had been an option) because of a work commitment in Morocco in March.
I fretted a lot about it, thinking that I might lessen my chances of conceiving by waiting, but the advice given by almost everyone was that 2 months really wouldn't make a difference and that I could do more damage by having things go wrong while I was abroad.
Still don't know if I was right to delay things, but it felt like the right thing to do at the time, and still does now....


----------



## HGG x (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey ladies thanks for your replies.

Having read them all and looked at things again ( and persuading DP!) I started again yesterday with scan and first Gonal F jab. Seems very weird and such a short process with no down regging.......lets hope the 2ww seems short too! 

Good luck to you all.....thinking of you particularly Reb ...it's so near now for you and  you have been such a great support the last six months.  
 
Kate x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Kate    - exciting!! Sending you loads of              I had gonalF for my last tx.


----------

